# Poltergeist Window



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok heres my attempt at making a scene of the movie Poltergeist in my front window, not exactly like the movie but I had to put that DAMN SCARY clown into the scene. 
​share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8EbtWzlm0auKA


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

ha! That brings back memories!


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

lol, that totally rocks!


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

That movie freaked me out when I was a kid.....That night my Dad put a skull and a radio in my closet and used one of those old fm radio singalong mics to start speeking to me. I lost it and ran screeming from the house. Now you know why I spend so much time trying to do the same to others......


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

hidehoman said:


> That movie freaked me out when I was a kid.....That night my Dad put a skull and a radio in my closet and used one of those old fm radio singalong mics to start speeking to me. I lost it and ran screeming from the house. Now you know why I spend so much time trying to do the same to others......


sounds like you had a great childhood, all my father ever did was sing us to bed at night, (now thats scary) LOL


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Oh yeaaa*

Love that!! Great Clown!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank god someone besides me knows that movie. I work with a man that reminds me of the scary dude in P2 and NO ONE knows who he is. Of course these are the same people who dont know what euchre is either so go figure. 

Great Job NancJ!!


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*They're Baaaack...*

It's the 25th anniversary of "Poltergeist" and they are having one nite only screenings of the movie at theaters around the country on October 4th... I've got my ticket!

http://www.spielbergfilms.com/poltergeist/1525


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

octoberist said:


> It's the 25th anniversary of "Poltergeist" and they are having one nite only screenings of the movie at theaters around the country on October 4th... I've got my ticket!
> 
> http://www.spielbergfilms.com/poltergeist/1525


I will totally be there, and maybe I'll bring Carol Ann, I think she'll enjoy that!


----------

